# Did you hear your fish bark?



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Dogs bark, Cats meow, Wolves haul, what does your fish do when the fish wants to express herself or himself with a voice?
Answer: They grunt and my blueface angel grunts like a barking dog. Surprise?!
When chased by Cosmo, her bully trigger tankmate, she protested with a angry barking sound. 
A few other fishes do grunt but not as regularly as blueface. Clown trigger, domino damsel and emperor angel are examples.
Anybody can give me more names of barking fishes? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Herring apparently communicate by passing gas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My fish communicate by opening their mouths super wide. No noise comes from this though aside from water splashes.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Fish That Make Sounds - Purrs, Grunts, Hums and Hoots

It turns out to be many fishes do make sounds, see above.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

My fish like to splash the water a lot just before I feed them.


----------

